# vsftpd ssl crash.

## dE_logics

I'm trying to create a secure ftp server using this config - 

anonymous_enable=NO

local_enable=YES

write_enable=YES

local_umask=022

anon_upload_enable=NO

anon_mkdir_write_enable=NO

anon_other_write_enable=NO

xferlog_enable=YES

xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

connect_from_port_20=NO

chown_username=de

idle_session_timeout=1800

data_connection_timeout=30

nopriv_user=nobody

chroot_local_user=NO

chroot_list_enable=NO

delete_failed_uploads=YES

listen=YES

listen_port=45000

ftp_data_port=45000

#ssl_request_cert=YES

rsa_cert_file=/home/test.crt

rsa_private_key_file=/home/test.key

ssl_enable=YES

ssl_sslv3=YES

ssl_sslv2=NO

But vsftpd crashes after startup and the shell which started in sort of 'hangs'. As a result - 

/etc/init.d/vsftpd stop   

 * Stopping vsftpd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found

----------

## dE_logics

I removed the password from the private key and now it vsftpd runs fine.

However I get this when trying to open an FTP session - -

"Non-anonymous sessions must use encryption."

----------

## dE_logics

The server is configured for FTPES, and I didnt have clients around.

Appears people here don't believe in FTP.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, another problem, if I specify a DSA certificate, it again states "500 OOPS: SSL: cannot load RSA certificate".

----------

## strubbldesign

i think i had once a post about vsftpd...

i made a pam.db like http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vsftpd made the certificate and everything worked fine on 3 different machines (gentoo x2 + ubuntu)

try to make it step by step again  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dE_logics

Things work fine with RSA, but I wanna get it done by DSA

----------

